# 6-speed MT leak vs. the dealership



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Posting photos of the leak would be a good start so that the board can help you with this.


----------



## terryscruze (Oct 1, 2013)

pictures posted.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I recently proformed the amsoil change on my 2013 ls 6mt the fluid amount that came out was the correct amountabout 2 quarts of oil and I to saw the seepage on my trans as well I'm with you it doesn't feel or look right but as long as your not seeing puddles of gear oil were fine my dealer told me the same its normal and they wouldn't touch it unless it was pooling


----------



## terryscruze (Oct 1, 2013)

thanks for your input as i am looking for people in the same situation...


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope your dealer does do something about it keep us posted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You shouldn't be leaking there. Some internal seal is most likely mis-seated.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Especially on an MT ! Input Shaft Berring Seat .


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Where out trannies are seeping from is where the 2 half of the case meet


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you sure it's "leak"?.... Looks like it could be gasket sealer or perhaps some assembly lube that squeezed out during assembly. A dried wet ring? What is that?....take a can of spray brake clean, wash it done with the brake clean, wipe off area well, keep driving as normal and see if "dried wet ring " comes back......


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

No its a leaked I bought my car new and I went through it with a fint tooth combe I know for a fact that it wasn't the before but good thought tho


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine came up with the same issue. I just noticed it on the last oil change and after switching to the syncromesh(I doubt it's related). Like recommended I had cleaned the area to see if it comes back. I figure the dealer won't do anything about it. I had the same issue on my mustang at the back of the oil pan and the dealer claimed that it's a seep and would only fix it if I paid for it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mackwrench has the best recommendation IMO.

Wash down with brakeclean and moniter.....currently I see nothing more than normal 'wisping'......a area that has (had) some residual oil or grease, possibly from assembly, that is collecting dust and making it visible.

So, clean and moniter.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

terryscruze said:


> Hello everybody. i have a 2013 6-speed MT cruze...1.8L with 25k on it. now, i am new to this forum and read about the fluid change with the amsoil syncromesh in which i will perform asap. however, i am experiencing a leak where the two housings on the transmission come together...i can see the red gasket, and there is a dried wet ring all the way around, with a few places you can still see the actual fluid there. Now i took it to the dealership, and they said that this is "normal" and that i have nothing to worry about. well, i am worried..in my experience of things...any parts that hold fluid and require changing of that fluid and a good gasket, you should NEVER see a leak..and if you do ...either replace the gasket or fix whatever is causing it to leak in the first place, and then replace the gasket. now i was wondering if anyone else has had this experience and if its really "normal" sorry for lengthy post, i'm just frustrated that these people will tell me this **** like i have no common sense on vehicles and repairs... i will be taking it to a different dealership and get another opinion on it. just wanted to pick the brains of those on this forum. thanks for any input.
> View attachment 87130
> View attachment 87138


Hello Terryscruze,

I apologize that you are experiencing a leak in your vehicle, but I would be happy to provide to you some assistance with this if you wish. Please let me know if you have any updates with the other dealership, and if anything was resolved. Send me over a PM with any information including your VIN, contact information and the new dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## terryscruze (Oct 1, 2013)

OK thanks for the input. and what i mean by a "DRIED WET RING" is that it was wet at one point...then it has dried...makes sense to me i guess.. anyways i have an appointment Saturday morning with this other dealership..and hopefully i get a more clear answer... and i know to clean it.. and i will. just don't want to clean it before i take it to the dealership..and its all around the entire casing.


----------

